
Ask HN: Can we add link previews to Hacker News links? - benzinschleuder
I have some chat groups where we share&#x2F;save HN links (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14731830 for example).
Unfortunately, the article names aren&#x27;t shown as a link preview and the URL doesn&#x27;t have a text.<p>It would be awesome if it showed a link preview with the article title in the chat, for example via Open Graph Protocol (ogp.me).<p>It&#x27;s also really lightweight. Just a meta tag:<p><pre><code>  &lt;meta property=&quot;og:title&quot; content=&quot;The Title&quot; &#x2F;&gt;
</code></pre>
Please let me know what you think!
======
mtmail
If nobody responds here you can email hn@ycombinator.com to reach the admins
directly.

~~~
benzinschleuder
Done, thanks!

